# in good shape



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

talk about stretching the truth

Honda Snowblower - For Parts


----------



## ELaw (Feb 4, 2015)

And *that* is why you should always look carefully before backing up your car!

In this case, I think "Motor is in good shape" means "motor can be identified as a motor". :wacko:


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

Looks like it fell off the back of a pick-up truck, rolled over several times, and finally came to rest at the bottom of a swamp.


----------



## obthedog (Oct 16, 2015)

What would be great is a video of it firing right up and throwing snow 50 feet!!!!!!


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

I have a friend who keeps all his machines running great but they all look bad if he had a Honda snowblower it would look just like that one


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

A few nosedives off of a loading ramp...into the atlantic ocean


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

Freezn said:


> Looks like it fell off the back of a pick-up truck, rolled over several times, and finally came to rest at the bottom of a swamp.


awe, c'mon.....thats just cosmetic stuff......should buff right out !


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

i called him just for laughs and he said it fell off a truck, the tranny still works, and the engine runs(somehow). he refused my offer of 50 bucks


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

43128 said:


> i called him just for laughs and he said it fell off a truck, the tranny still works, and the engine runs(somehow). he refused my offer of 50 bucks


i'd guess you offered to much, and his conscience would not allow him to take the $50.


----------



## guilateen02 (Nov 23, 2014)

obthedog said:


> What would be great is a video of it firing right up and throwing snow 50 feet!!!!!!


Like the Tacoma (Helux) on Top Gear. That would be great.


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

Sort of reminds me of this one, check out the nice shape the augers are in, yikes. 

https://albany.craigslist.org/for/5305027318.html


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*May it REST IN PEACE.:smiley-shocked033::smiley-shocked033::smiley-shocked033::smiley-shocked033:*


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

Did somebody mention parts? :wacko:


----------

